# Rlt Divers



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A couple of quick pics. Not much time today. I'll take some more later on and be back for discussion.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PVD/Teflon :


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

They look superb. Great job! I wish I'd ordered one now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They look great Roy









Fantastic job creating a period dial to match the cases


----------



## newunruhe (Jun 24, 2005)

Roy, your watches look fantastic









Tony


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They look really good Roy







Looking forward to seeing some more pictures.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

zoiks !! they look fantastic !, ....sorry to be a numpty but how many will be available + price....or were these just for special people who ordered them?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

WOW !

They're lovely.

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great job Roy......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not have a lot of time today to respond but there are still some available. There will be less than 40 made. The steel one will have an NSA style bracelet and the Teflon one will have a Teflon bracelet. Swiss NOS FE 17 Jewel Automatic wind movement.

The crystals that came with the cases are not good enough so I am changing them for a special divers extra thick one. I only have 8 of these new crystals at the moment. I have been told that the rest could take 2-6 weeks from switzerland. I can have the first eight watches ready next week in the order that they were reserved and the rest as soon as the crystals arrive. The new crystals will mean that the watches should be able to with stand 200m water resistance.

Price will be under Â£100.









Please don't ask me how I managed to keep the price this low, I just don't wan't the tax man to have anything from this watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy I want one please if they haven't all gone!









Fantastic hands


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

V. Nice









Seeing the revised price,







I'm a very happy man to have managed to reserve one with the 'Pepsi' bezel.

Waiting for the appropriate crystal is not an issue. Just let me know when mine is ready and we can take it from there. I'll avoid buying anything else in the interim...

Now, I wonder what straps would go nicely with this diver.....

benz


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So who are the lucky 8 then...Am I one?









Under 100 quid









What a nice man









Black bracelet too!!!









Diveable









Cant wait


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jason, yes. You were the first to reserve one and to pay, and I also think you have over paid.









Side view :


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> and I also think you have over paid.


Dont care....Buy yourself a beer









That crystal is ''off the hook''


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > and I also think you have over paid.
> 
> 
> Dont care....Buy yourself a beer
> ...


Jase, your "off the hook" mate.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

he's off the bloody planet most of the time


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Fantastic Roy







and that orange seconds hand too







. Will that be a common feature or only on special order?









Glad I reserved mine. Please please tell me in the first 8


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Under a Â£100 quid







That means that I will have 50 quid left over from what I budgeted









Roy looking forward to sending you my cash, the watches look great


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> QUOTE
> 
> and I also think you have over paid.
> 
> Dont care....Buy yourself a beer


Blimey Jase,

My 710 would go mad !!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My 710 dont know yet









My watch collecting subtifuge knows no bounds









As you well know


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,
























Tuesdays can be bad days.......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not this one coming..

I feel lucky


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bl**DY FANTASTIC ROY!!!! glad I reserved one,
















Makes letting that `11` Special go easier


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> he's off the bloody planet most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`Most of the time` He`s not even in the same galaxy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > he's off the bloody planet most of the time
> ...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bl**DY FANTASTIC ROY!!!! glad I reserved one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mach.........my "11" special will be here next week







And of course I've just seen this one as well mmmmmmmmm might start my RLT collection from now







, you really do make some cool looking watches Roy, and the most important thing QUALITY too!

What are the details for this watch? eh eh? where is it on the "shop front"? was I too late?









Damn this site........I never found it years ago!









Best regards David


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Bl**DY FANTASTIC ROY!!!! glad I reserved one,Â
> ...


David; Roy doesnt always put his watches in the shop; drop him an e-mail to to see if he has any left and to reserve one if he has.

There is an earlier thread with some more information if you do a search "RLT Diver"

[email protected]


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I got one reserved


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Bl**DY FANTASTIC ROY!!!! glad I reserved one,Â
> ...


And so it begins!!









Another one hooked Roy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

How do I order a black one Roy?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I seem to remember reserving a black one which now looks like a real stonker, but DAMM, does that steel one look good too!!


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd love a


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...by the time It would take me to decide which one I liked best ....they will have probably all gone ...!

btw how well do black ones stay black ?.....not being rude here I would just like to know....?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rodiow said:


> ...by the time It would take me to decide which one I liked best ....they will have probably all gone ...!
> 
> btw how well do black ones stay black ?.....not being rude here I would just like to know....?
> 
> ...


I do not know Rod, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Pepsi ones are now all reserved but if you want one then please let me know in case someone backs out.


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Roy,

What specific FE movement is being used in these?

Just wondered if you had any pics...?









The crystal looks superb.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

FE 5611.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Love it! Cant wait to get mine.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Roy

Is the pepsi bezel one I reserved, in the first 8 ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

ETCHY said:


> Roy
> 
> Is the pepsi bezel one I reserved, in the first 8 ?
> 
> ...


Thats the same question I have







Please let it be me.

Roy these pictures are great, keep them coming..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> Roy
> 
> Is the pepsi bezel one I reserved, in the first 8 ?
> 
> ...


Yes Dave ,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> > Roy
> ...


Sorry Phil, yours is not in the first 8.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > ETCHY said:
> ...










It's like waiting for the lottery results to come in. Never mind at least I know my number will come up soon for my Diver









Will have to just keep looking at the pictures for a little bit longer.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill let you play with mine Phil, still up here next week?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

COOOOOL !!!!!!

Cheers Roy, just give me a shout when you know the definite price & i'll give you a call.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy

Please can you reserve a black one for me if there are any left. Any chance of getting it with a white on black date wheel?

cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Olly, I will reserve you one.

There is no chance of a white on black date wheel, sorry.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> Thank you Olly, I will reserve you one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Roy!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Just want to add my congratulations Roy to a super looking watch, you have done those cases proud.

Well done to the lucky members who have reserved thier pieces - looking foward to seeing more pictures.

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If Roy gets it out this week Derek, Ill bring it to show you


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> If Roy gets it out this week Derek, Ill bring it to show you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be `most excellent`, look forward to it










Derek


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got to wait until at least my next pay day


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Ill let you play with mine Phil, still up here next week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, cant wait to see this lovely looking watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Been trying to match the lume between the hands and the dial for three days now.

This is the best I can do.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks perfect to me Roy.

Its really nice you taking the time to match these small things. It really makes a difference between a great watch and an OK one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Hakim, it has delayed me though and I do not know if I will have any done this week. Maybe the weekend.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great job Roy, another example of the excellent service and attention to detail we are used to with RLT


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That Lume looks really good Roy. I'm happy to wait for mine because I know it's going to be worth it for sure.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Wow! those look fantastic!

I'm not hugely 'in to' divers watches but these look awesome - especially the black one









........and under a hundred squid......how does he do it







, great job Roy









I agree....it really is the little details that MAKE a watch........and it looks like these will be QUALITY







Lovely looking movement as well









Makes me want one as well..........How many black ones left.....noooo....must resist









What are the dimensions of the case by the way?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

38mm wide, 43mm 'long'


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy have you contacted the first eight yet. If so I guees I'm not in that group.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No sorry Ron you were not in the first eight but it won't be too long.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy said:


> No sorry Ron you were not in the first eight but it won't be too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats OK Roy, I'm very patient.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Jason.

38mm by 43mm.......can just about get away with that on my skinny wrists









From the pics they look HUGE







but it must be that they're just imposing & very impressive looking







They look class

must.......resist.......from........buying....one..............will-power.........being.........sapped........no....strength.............left


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> must.......resist.......from........buying....one..............will-power.........being.........sapped........no....strength.............left


I think the decisions been made for you, I dont think there are any left


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Another six crystals turned up today so some of you will be receiveing a PM.


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Roy,

Can you put me on the wait list too? Can't believe I missed all the hoopla over this one. I've been checking for new RLT watches on the website but didn't see this one. That'll teach me not to read the forum!

Michael Hopkins

(m58dh)


----------

